# Płyty VCD - jak to przekowerotwać pod Gentoo na inny format

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy jest możliwość za pomocą jakiegoś programu pod Gentoo przekonwertować płyty VCD do innego formatu - np. avi, divix czy jakiegokolwiek innego, który odczytam na PlayStation3. Kupiłem bajki dla dzieci i w domu okazało się że to VCD i PS3 tego nie czyta. 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## gexcite

Na przykład tak:

```
mencoder vcd://8  -ovc frameno -o frameno.avi -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 && mencoder vcd://8 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vpass=1:vbitrate=1300 -oac copy -o Film_5.avi && mencoder vcd://8 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vpass=2:vbitrate=1300 -oac copy -o Film_5.avi

```

----------

## Xywa

Znalazłem jeszcze rozwiązanie z użyciem mplayera.

```
mplayer -dumpstream vcd://2 -dumpfile filmik.avi
```

Jeżeli na płycie jest kilka bajek, to w miejsce 2 w przykładzie powyżej należy wstawiać kolejne liczby np. vcd://3, vcd://4...

potem można całość złożyć w jeden film np. w kdenlive.

----------

## SlashBeast

avi nie jest formatem, avi to kontener, moze tam byc praktycznie kazdy kodek np. divx.

Polecic moge ffmpega z palca, jak wiesz co robic badz handbrake (jest gui!) (m.in. w overlayu foo-overlay).

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Polecic moge ffmpega z palca, jak wiesz co robic badz handbrake (jest gui!) (m.in. w overlayu foo-overlay).

 

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Właśnie szukam GUI dla ffmpeg. Wiem że w innych distor jest bardzo popularny winFF, ale nie ma go w portage:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338794

Jest może inny GUI dla ffmpeg? Jak nie spórbuje ręcznie skompilować? 

p.s.  trudno jest zrobić ebuilda?

p.s.2 Przy okazji zapytam co to jest foo-overlay czy np. git? Dużo ludzie na ten temat piszą a ja "lekko" nie w temacie.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> avi nie jest formatem, avi to kontener, moze tam byc praktycznie kazdy kodek np. divx.

 

Właśnie czytam na ten temat. Jak konwertowałem w mplayerze na plik z rozszerzeniem .mp4, to mój PS3 nie chciał tego czytać, więc musiałbym jeszcze przerabiać plik pod kdenlive.

----------

## SlashBeast

Foo-overlay jest w laymanie, jezeli masz go zainstalowanego i wstawionego do make.conf (ten source /var/lib/layman/...) to wystarczy, ze zrobisz layman -a foo-overlay.

mp3 dla ps3 musi by specjalne, dzwiek w aac, video codec mpeg4, podobnie jak na androida. Mp4 z np. h264 Ci po prostu nie odpali. Ja moge polecic handbrake gdyz jako jedyny potrafil skonwertowac .mts na normalny format, mplayer (mencoder) i ffmpeg totalnie gubily sync, po uzyciu ich mialem plik 12s zamiast kilku minut, obraz przyspieszony, dzwiek normlany, po 12s konczyl sie film.

----------

## Xywa

Dzięki wielkie. Już zaciągam handbarke, a co do H.264 to działa pod PS3, bo już testowałem, natomiast może MP4 mi nie odpalił bo nie spełniłem warunków poniżej. Dzięki za info o synchronizacji, bo będzie mi to potrzebne przy następnym projekcie, więc od razu zaczne używać handbrake, za misat potem szukać na forum przyczyn gubienia sync.

Info dla PS3

 *Quote:*   

> W kategorii  (Wideo) można odtwarzać następujące typy plików:
> 
> Format wideo Memory Stick
> 
> - MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC)
> ...

 

----------

## Odinist

Ja od zawsze wine + mediacoder. Potrafi wszystko i we wszystkim. Najczęściej używam do transkodowania avi + txt do mpeg2 ze zmiana rozdzielczości i dodaniem czarnych pasów (zmiana proporcji na 4:3) - na razie żaden linuxowy program tego nie potrafi (mediacoder korzysta w większości z ffmpeg/libav itp.). Avidemux dodaje napisy, ale wiesza się 99 razy na 100 prób skonwertowania czegokolwiek.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja cropowalem obraz zarowno mencoderem jak i ffmpegiem. Dodatkowo mencoder pozwala dodac napisy do filmu, po prostu dajesz przelacznik -sub i ew. inne od napisow, tak jak bys dawal do mplayera.

----------

